# Latest 2 gallon hex and Miyavi the betta photos



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Hehe.. Here is Miyavi, my darlin betta. I kind of decorated his tank a bit on the top so he will have some hiding spaces.  And the whole 2 gallon hex tank. ;D

































I got him a few months ago around August.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

He keeps hanging around there now. lol He used to just swim all over. Now I think he found a new hiding place. lol


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Cool pictures


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice job Kon but don't forget that Bettas get there air from the top of the water so be sure to leave enough room for him to breath or he will drown


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Thats what I did after I did a water change a few days ago and last week.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

OK good. Just keep an eye on him to make sure he's able to get to the top of the water.


----------



## Neal50 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey Kon, really good to see the beauty of tank which you decorated please let me know the feed of this specific Miyavi?


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I love the 2g hex! I have mine planted, too. You can get full spectrum lighting at walmart for the hood you have.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Neal50 said:


> Hey Kon, really good to see the beauty of tank which you decorated please let me know the feed of this specific Miyavi?


Hi! I don't understand your question. You mean why did I name him Miyavi?

@Bettafriend: Do you have pictures?


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I can't find the pictures I have already taken of Tony (in his 2g hex). Maybe i can take some more after I get his tank cleaned. Sorry...


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

That's okay. =D


----------

